# Friday Pics



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Matt on Halloween


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Island Halloween


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

Someone got pranked on the floor
Love me some gummy bears


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

This poor loaner doesn't know what time of the year it is.










Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

*Fall colors on the Spring River Arkansas*


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Texas Youth Hunting Program*

JBS Wetland waterfowl hunt last weekend.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Teamgafftop2 said:


> JBS Wetland waterfowl hunt last weekend.


I bet they were excited to have a stringers like that, heck I would be excited to have a hunt with half of the birds.


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Haven't been around here much lately, but had a free moment to post up some Friday pics. 

1. Sunset in South Louisiana on my BIL's camp boat.
2. Team Texacajun with a pile of reds from the marsh.
3. Better shot of our bounty. We through back a bazillion as well.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Daughter and cousins.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My M-I-L's wine cellar. Pics don't do it justice. It was a hallway pantry. 
And our pumpkin I carved. Best one yet.


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

*Rather Proud*

You know, I'm a very fortunate dad. I have some great kids that I am most grateful for. They are all doing well for themselves. May God continue to bless them and protect them.

1. My son, my hunting/fishing buddy. (twin #1)
2. We are a 3 Blue Star Family and I'm flippin proud of that.
3. My two Marine sons sent me this pic....hard to contain my level of pride.
4. My son showing off, don't ya'll feel safe??!!
5. My son looking snappy (twin 2)

I don't have any pics of Gab with me, but stay tuned for another Friday, I'll sport some pride in our Army girl.

Mike


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

A customers 2012 ZR-1 vette golf cart we are building 
And painting it to match the actual car he has !!
Talk about labor intensive !! It's made out of full size body
Parts all cut down


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*Halloween pics!*

Our girls.


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Recent Rain pics...*

Here is the creek the behind my house, twice in the last two weeks over flowing!

BB


----------



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

*Twins*

I dont normaly post in Friday pics but the twins were too cute last night and i finally had my camera with me.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

My daughter couldn't push through it and had to take a power nap before finishing dinner lol









Fun at the park

























Loves herself some frozen gogurt!


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Planted our oats and hopefully caught a rain in pearsall 
Sharkathon releasing catch #1
Sunrise

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

*Deer,Hogs,Dogs and Cats......* 
A few photos from last week, beautiful weather. I love working in South Texas.
1) Old buck with a bad eye.
2) Tank Dam.
3) Javi.
4) Meadowlark I believe.
5) Nice color
6,7,8) I was trying to figure out why this old Coyote was so reluctant to leave the roadside then I noticed he had a Bobcat up a tree. Cat was about 1/2 grown.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

think the gutter drain is plugged lol

some of my parents Halloween decorations


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

my son's first wade, King Ranch shoreline


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

my two hooligans.

my son on the left had a bad virus the past couple of days, he barely made it 15 minutes before he came back home. he has a talent for picking the worst days to get sick. it usually a holiday or some kind of vacation. he's only healthy when we don't have anything planned.


----------



## long shot (Sep 23, 2006)

My new little fishing buddy


----------



## ctcc (Nov 9, 2012)

*The Office.........*

Friday Morning:texasflag


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

love the horses, great pics


----------



## trainwreck203 (May 10, 2005)

Clear Lake after yesterday's rain.


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## ctcc (Nov 9, 2012)

Jeff SATX said:


> love the horses, great pics


That's every morning..............and they let me know when I'm late for breakfast.
Thank you!!:texasflag


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Kynlie hangin out with OPIE!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

A few of my family of late.

Me and the kiddos. 
His first time to pull up. 
My brother fighting a Jack. 
Samantha watching the lines. 
Post- trike a thon 
From the Ferris Wheel.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Looks like I got my order backwards. First time via tapatalk.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Time to ring the Dinner Bell*

Best Feech Tacos in Spring -

Eggplant n Crab Casserole

Feech Melt n Homemade Pickles

Jambalaaaaaaaaaaaaya

Polish Creole Mardi Gras Feech

Fresh Cheeken n Hatch Cheeken Gumbo

BlackBerry Pork Cutlets n Asparagus Salad

Klever taken in the Sunset on a night trip...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*"One small step for man...One giant step for cheese and crackers "*

.James IV..


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Mufasa


----------



## ctcc (Nov 9, 2012)

Captain Dave said:


> Best Feech Tacos in Spring -
> 
> Eggplant n Crab Casserole
> 
> ...


This dang thread says I done spread you too much love........(green.....go figure)
Awesome dishes!!!!! Beautiful plated presentation!!!!
Take these words for some green!!!!!!!:texasflag


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Uncle Si and Spiderman
All Saints Day Mass at St Matthew Catholic School. Christopher was Saint Christopher..


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Found the only standing water which was hidden by roughly 3 ft tall grass. Zero turns do not like mud.....


----------



## Texasgirl44 (May 18, 2012)

_My daughter, Dakota, dressed as a witch for Halloween.
My daughter and my son, Wyatt, who is definitely ready for huntin season! 
Me and my Dad, who turned *87* on October 30th. I want to be just like him when I grow up!! :smile:
Dakota and Hounder.
Just because I thought it was funny!!_


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Zinger wedding last weekend in Dripping Springs

Trey, my son on the right (best man)


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

My babies 
Emma was really mad at Daddy because he was out of donut holes.


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

slabnabbin said:


> Kynlie hangin out with OPIE!
> View attachment 871753


Shes throwing the deuce!!


----------



## tickbird (Apr 11, 2008)

*Help*

How do I post pics from my phone to this site. Technology ignorant.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

an old Halloween photo


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

I think my daughter scared me with her costume. Dont want to see that for like 25 more years or something 





I R TIRED


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

*Alaska - A few more*

Lot's more to go.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Born 2/14/13
Passed 10/31/13

R.I.P - Rest in pieces


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Ha ha! Animal showed up at the UH Cougar game!


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

i heard mcqueeny rose quite a bit. not as bad as floods in the past, but still 6-8ft depending who you talk to.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Fox scared the sheet out of me today in the warehouse at work!


----------



## seadoons (Jul 4, 2012)

Bottom Finder said:


> Born 2/14/13
> Passed 10/31/13
> 
> R.I.P - Rest in pieces


Woah...was the boat sitting in a sling / dock / lift of some sort and the rising tide took it away? How far down river did you find it? That is an $$ boat - i'm sure insurance will take care of you.


----------



## texasnorthwind (Aug 22, 2010)

Bottom Finder said:


> Born 2/14/13
> Passed 10/31/13
> 
> R.I.P - Rest in pieces


Sorry to see that. It hurts me seeing such a beautiful boat in that condition. Nautiques are super fine ski boats. Hope you had insurance and they replace her without a bunch of hassle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

My Halloween pic:


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

seadoons said:


> Woah...was the boat sitting in a sling / dock / lift of some sort and the rising tide took it away? How far down river did you find it? That is an $$ boat - i'm sure insurance will take care of you.


It is/was a customer if mine's boat. He had it on his lift on the upper part of Lake McQueeney, it made it down McQueeney, over the McQueeney Dam, down all of Lake Placid and over the Placid dam and that's where we found it.

Full coverage insurance will replace it but man what a waste.

Luckily there weren't many lost this time.


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Yard Bird on the smoker tonight...:doowapsta


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Now on the plate!


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Rob The Rude said:


> Now on the plate!


now, bring it to katy. I starvin'.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Late last night at TMS.


----------

